# Help Mixing GHRP 2 & CJC-1293



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have just recieved both GHRP 2 & CJC-1293. I am unsure how to mix these and i was hoping i could get some help.

What i Have:

2 Vials of 5mg GHRP 2

2 Vials of 2mg CJC 1293

Plenty BAC water

Plenty Slin Pins

I want to dose both at 100mcg 3x per day.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

If you get 5mg ghrp6 and add 2.5ml bac 100mcg is 5ius on a slin pin.

For a 2mg vial of cjc add 2ml of bac and 5 iu is 100mcg.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm, i have just come across this http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php

Going by that calculator what you have said does not seem right, i dont know if i am reading it correct.

What is a tick mark?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think you mean 1ml in the 2mg vial.

A 0.5ml slin pin has 50 iu ticks. 100mcg as mixed above is 5 of them or one tenth up, 1 big tick.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

I am still lost 

5mg of X must = 5000mcg which in turn is 50 lots of 100mcg. If dosed at 300mcg per day gives you roughly 16 days.

2mg of X must = 2000mcg which in turn is 20 lots of 100mcg. If dosed at 300mcg per day gives you roughly 6 days.

Is this right what i have just said?

I still dont fully understand how much bac to put in and how much to draw in the syringe....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

mark22 said:


> I think you mean 1ml in the 2mg vial.
> 
> A 0.5ml slin pin has 50 iu ticks. 100mcg as mixed above is 5 of them or one tenth up, 1 big tick.


Sorry I've been using 1ml slin pins lol

So 100mcg is roughly 3 small ticks up.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Sorry I've been using 1ml slin pins lol
> 
> So 100mcg is roughly 3 small ticks up.


2ml should be 10iu to get 100mcg.

op 2 amps of each isn't much. I'm not sure what your expecting to see?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

slunkeh said:


> I am still lost
> 
> 5mg of X must = 5000mcg which in turn is 50 lots of 100mcg. If dosed at 300mcg per day gives you roughly 16 days.
> 
> ...


What you said is correct so with a 5mg vial put in 2.5ml bac water. Now you want to use 1/50th each time = 0.05 ml which is 1/10th of a 0.5ml slin pin or 1/20th of a 1ml or 5iu on the side of the slin pin.

2mg mixed with 1ml of bac water yields the same concentration as it is the same ratio so you still use 5iu for 100mcg. So you draw up 5 ticks (5iu) of each giving 10 ticks total of 0.1ml.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks mark that makes sense, i had figured it out before you posted that but appreciate the advice


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

No worries, I had to make a note of it and double check each new vial.


----------

